# powerbook 5300cs



## alain830668 (29 Novembre 2008)

bonjour, je possède un powerbook 5300cs dont le lecteur de disquette est HS.
Comment puis-je récupérer les fichiers inscrits sur mon disque dur ?
ou
comment puis-je être dépanné ?
complément d'information : logiciel système FU1-7.5.2 
system Enabler F1.1

merci pour l'aide ou les conseils.
cordialement.


----------



## oflorent (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Via le port SCSI de ta machine avec un DD externe ou autre lecteur type IOMEGA à cartouches (si tu en as un, ou si tu en trouve un).

Ensuite, quand tu dis _" Comment puis-je récupérer les fichiers inscrits sur mon disque dur ", _au final, c'est pour quoi faire : changer de Mac ? Faire une sauvegarde ????
Car dans ton cas, passer d'une machine de 1995/1996 vers celle d'aujourd&#8217;hui, ça va être ardu.... ADB et SCSI c'est fini depuis longtemps....

Enfin, en y réfléchissant, tu peux éventuellement t'en sortir avec la solution IOMEGA (enfin, il faut trouver le matériel, c'est toujours pareil...).


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux aussi acheter un autre lecteur de disquette.

Regarde ici (lecteur neuf). Ils ont aussi une carte ethernet mais d'occasion.


----------



## oflorent (8 Décembre 2008)

Oui, mais autre lecteur de disquette = démontage.....


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> Oui, mais autre lecteur de disquette = démontage.....



oui enfin ce n'est que la baie du DD à démonter ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> Oui, mais autre lecteur de disquette = démontage.....



Il n'y a pas à ouvrir la machine pour sortir le lecteur de disquette qui est monté dans une baie extractible (par un levier situé sous la machine) !


----------



## alain830668 (10 Décembre 2008)

bonjour, je remercie oflorent, melaure et Pascal 77 pour les conseils prodigués et info données.
en fait j'oeuvre pour mon beau-père (86ans) à qui j'ai offert mon powerbook afin qu'il s'initie à l'informatique. mes objectifs sont d'abord de récupérer les fichiers sur le disque durs (autrement que par l'imprimante) et les transférer sur une autre machine. D'autre part rendre si possible ce Mac opérationnel sans dépenser trop d'argent. Je suis nul en matière de Mac.
je vais essayer de contacter un magasin dont je viens de trouver l'adresse à Paris bd Richard Lenoir, pour savoir s'il a encore en vente des lecteurs de ce type.
Encore merci beaucoup.


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2008)

Si c'est pour transférer sur un autre Mac, le support Disquette n'eest certainement pas la bonne solution (les Macs n'ayant plus de lecteur de disquette depuis prêt de 10 ans maintenant!!!)

Je suggèrerais de passer par un cable Ethernet entre ce powerbook et le nouveau Mac

Pour ce qui est de rendre le powerbook opérationnel, la panne du lecteur de disquettes ne doit pas être un gros problème tout de même (sauf en cas de défaut dans l'arborescence de fichiers par exemple, nécessitant de démarrer sur une disquette dotée d'utilitaires de dépannage ou pour une réinstallation de MacOS)


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2008)

Je lui suggèrerais de se trouver un graveur SCSI externe. En passant par des CD ce sera facile. Et on trouve des graveurs pas trop chers dans les petites annonces.


----------



## OrdinoMac (11 Décembre 2008)

alain830668 a dit:


> bonjour, je possède un powerbook 5300cs dont le lecteur de disquette est HS.
> Comment puis-je récupérer les fichiers inscrits sur mon disque dur ?




Amha le plus simple pour récupérer les fichiers est d'utilise un carte pcmcia qui lise les compactflash ou sd card (par exemple mais c'est pas limitatif) et de tout retransférer vers un mac plus récent avec un lecteru usb/compact flash ou autre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Amha le plus simple pour récupérer les fichiers est d'utilise un carte pcmcia qui lise les compactflash ou sd card (par exemple mais c'est pas limitatif) et de tout retransférer vers un mac plus récent avec un lecteru usb/compact flash ou autre.



Impossible, il faut au moins un système 8.6 pour une gestion efficace de l'USB, et 8.5 pour un début de commencement de gestion. Rien à faire avec son 7.5.2 !


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Impossible, il faut au moins un système 8.6 pour une gestion efficace de l'USB, et 8.5 pour un début de commencement de gestion. Rien à faire avec son 7.5.2 !



Il proposait la carte PCMCIA pour carte mémoire pour le 5300. La c'est géré. Normalement une carte mémoire de type CF devrait être utilisable sans soucis.

J'utilisais ça pour transferer mes photos sur CF autrefois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'utilisais ça pour transferer mes photos sur CF autrefois.



Ça existait déjà, les cartes flash, au pléistocène ? :rateau:


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça existait déjà, les cartes flash, au pléistocène ? :rateau:



Non sur mon premier PB G4, mais ça marchait aussi sur les PB plus anciens.


----------



## Yuls (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Non sur mon premier PB G4, mais ça marchait aussi sur les PB plus anciens.



Pour appuyer ton post :

http://lowendmac.com/reviews/07/flash.html

http://lowendmac.com/bookrev/07/0413.html

http://lowendmac.com/mail/06/0615.html

http://lowendmac.com/macdan/02/1114dk.html


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Impossible, il faut au moins un système 8.6 pour une gestion efficace de l'USB, et 8.5 pour un début de commencement de gestion. Rien à faire avec son 7.5.2 !




Après relecture et vu le nombre de fautes de frappe et d'orthographe qui s'étaient glissées dans mon post, je reprécise. L'écriture sur la carte mémoire se fait à partir du port pcmcia et d'un adaptateur carte mémoire, ça marchait déjà sur un 7.5.3 mais probablement aussi sur un syst. antérieur. Ensuite on peu relire cette carte mémoire sur tout mac équipé d'un port usb sur lequel on a branché un adaptateur pour ladite carte mémoire. On choisira plutôt l'uSB car les MacBook récents n'ont pas de pcmcia.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Après relecture et vu le nombre de fautes de frappe et d'orthographe qui s'étaient glissées dans mon post, je reprécise. L'écriture sur la carte mémoire se fait à partir du port pcmcia et d'un adaptateur carte mémoire, ça marchait déjà sur un 7.5.3 mais probablement aussi sur un syst. antérieur. Ensuite on peu relire cette carte mémoire sur tout mac équipé d'un port usb sur lequel on a branché un adaptateur pour ladite carte mémoire. On choisira plutôt l'uSB car les MacBook récents n'ont pas de pcmcia.



J'avais pas compris ça comme ça, mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'à l'époque, de telles cartes devaient être rares, car je n'en ai jamais vu, et au prix que coûtait la mémoire flash à ce moment  Alors, en trouver une maintenant, ça risque d'être coton ! :mouais:


----------



## alain830668 (13 Décembre 2008)

bonjour, je remercie tous les "ténors de Mac" qui s'interessent à mon pb.
j'ai noté la solution cable proposée par Rémy. A mon niveau cette solution me semble abordable.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver ce fameux cable en espérant que je pourrai le brancher sur les deux Mac (power5300 et ibook G3)
encore merci à tous.


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2008)

Entre ces 2 vieux Macs, pour les relier par un cable Ethernet, il est important de demander un cable Ethernet *croisé*


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'avais pas compris ça comme ça, mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'à l'époque, de telles cartes devaient être rares, car je n'en ai jamais vu, et au prix que coûtait la mémoire flash à ce moment  Alors, en trouver une maintenant, ça risque d'être coton ! :mouais:



On en trouve encore sur le net en neuf ou d'occase en cherchant juste un chouilla


----------

